# Vintage Gaming Club



## DaMulta (Mar 4, 2017)

So In reality I havent had a PC in years. I use my smart phone for just about anything.

What I have been into for getting into almost a year is Vintage Gaming. I want to start this Club to share, and compair collections.

I have a small but good collection so far. In NES, SNES, and Genesis. Would love to get into Neo Geo at some point.

I have the original SNES modded to play Super Famicom. Also have an original NES. I use both of these with the old RF cable screw into the TV. Seems to work better on my Hd TVs.

I also have a Retron 5 which I have came to really enjoy. I love how it can kick everything into HD, but also goves me save points to all my games.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 4, 2017)

DaMulta said:


> So In reality I havent had a PC in years. I use my smart phone for just about anything.
> 
> What I have been into for getting into almost a year is Vintage Gaming. I want to start this Club to share, and compair collections.
> 
> ...



have you ever seen a Flash Cart?






you copy the roms onto the SD card then insert the SD card into the Flash Cart and the best part is it uses the console hardware to run the games not emulation. The Flash Carts also have a save state feature like the Retron. you can buy them here: http://www.stoneagegamer.com/


----------



## qubit (Mar 4, 2017)

DaMulta said:


> So In reality I havent had a PC in years. I use my smart phone for just about anything.


Whut?! No PC? I'm not talking to you any more.  

I'm not especially into retro gaming, but I do like Thrust from the 1980s on the BBC Micro. Played it on a friend's machine a few weeks ago and it was still as addictive as ever.

I also have a Radofin games console from 1979 with 10 preset colour bat-n-ball games (just push a button for the one you want). It still works, but requires a TV with an analogue aerial input to use. A hardware mod would be handy here.

They certainly understood vsync when they designed this thing, as all motion is perfectly fluid and judder-free at a solid 50Hz/fps (UK PAL standard).


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes, I have seen the flash carts. It really is fun getting out, and collecting the real carts. Along with trading them for others. I know we all know about roms, and emulation that's all fun too.

I am wanting a NEO GEO flash Cart. They run around 400 euros. Cause some of those games will blow your mimd how much they bring.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 4, 2017)

qubit said:


> Whut?! No PC? I'm not talking to you any more.



Neither am I !!



Joking apart, a couple of days ago I was reminiscing about old games from the late 80's and early 90's. I was never a console gamer though. Started by playing Breakout (ball-paddle) games way back when monitors resembled a globe and the colours available were only black and white, or black and amber or black and green.

When stuff got better, I remember pressing the ''turbo'' button on the tower  and playing the games below. My plan is to install them to play them again


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 4, 2017)

1977 


Sportsvision 1000


----------



## natr0n (Mar 4, 2017)

The retr0n is actually an emulation device. It rips the games to internal flash then it plays them. Pretty cool device.

All my vintage gaming is via emulation on pc though...

That bootleg/homemade looking label though lol


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 4, 2017)

Yeah I got that bootleg for xmas. It has about 500 games on it. 

The Retron is emulation, but only works with the real carts. Unless you use hacked rom files saved as patches.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 4, 2017)

I beat out of this world for Sega Genesis about a month ago. O man it was so different on PC graphics wise


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 7, 2017)

Anyone ever look at the mods to turn the original systems into hd?


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2017)

DaMulta said:


> I beat out of this world for Sega Genesis about a month ago. O man it was so different on PC graphics wise


I always died by not jumping over the slug in the beginning. Then again I was probably 10 at the time...


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm just going to leave this here. Hope it's vintage enough.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 7, 2017)

Black Panther said:


>



One of my favorites!

As posted in the Show Off Your Purchase thread, I want to use an STX board in my NES.






Overkill amount of power for cart-based consoles, but I'd also like to see how well it handles disc-based consoles such as the GameCube and Wii.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 7, 2017)

BumbleBee said:


> have you ever seen a Flash Cart?



I have an NES console (original) at home.  Subbed for this little gem in particular.

Edit, found here:  http://krikzz.com/store/home/31-everdrive-n8-nes.html


----------



## peche (Mar 7, 2017)

my loved game some years ago...!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 8, 2017)

https://www.game-tech.us/product/hi-def-nes/

been wanting to do this for a while now!!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 8, 2017)

recently moved, house we owned since the 90's, found a few NES's, as well as a shit ton of Games my old lady had when she was younger...what a blast.blowing into a cartridge.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 8, 2017)

You should post your collection. You would be surprised in just how much some of them are worth.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm pretty sure they're worth more to me for sentimental reasons than financial ones .... if I recall correctly I still have my intelevision ... God I remember playing with those stupid phone pad controllers ,w/ their pigtail wired connections 

 I do believe I have some doubles as far as the cartridges go one of these days I'll have to get them out and take some pictures just to post for fun

 I can still remember the Christmas I got the Intellivision oh my God


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 9, 2017)

I had one of those as a kid!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 12, 2017)

Man I seen a copy of Mega Man x for 45 dollars today. It did have a damn sticker on the lable....wasn't sure if I could get it off without damaging the lable tho.
I have never found it under 75 dollars before.....


https://www.pricecharting.com/game/super-nintendo/mega-man-x


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 12, 2017)

Also picked up a Cromecast today for my Neogeo Emulation.  I still want to get a Neogeo tho. Just really want a AVS home console, but you can MVS (the arcade games) for fractions on cost.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 12, 2017)

Huh... that title sounds familiar. I'll go check storage.






Oh, I remember grabbing them and a bunch more from a store closing wayyy back.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm probably one of the few people on earth who not only actually made an NES game from assembly, but even went so far as to cannabilize a legit cart and put in my own burned EEPROMs to make it play.

Of course, said "game" was actually just a maze that made annoying noises when you hit the walls.  My brother called it the "game from hell."

If I can find the butchered cart, I'll post screenshots, been many years.

I still have my modded NES though, complete with a USB debugging interface to take screenshots.  It's a hacked apart mess.  Kinda wish I'd left it vintage.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 12, 2017)

Usb to take screen shots? That sounds awesome!


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 12, 2017)

DaMulta said:


> Usb to take screen shots? That sounds awesome!



Yep, I'll dig the NES out soon and show her off.  She's a monstrosity from the perspective of "keeping things original" but I'm still kinda proud of it, lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 12, 2017)

Help you could always just get another one that is original. Be proud of the one you modded. Yeah looks kindda crazy to make NES games.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 12, 2017)

Jizzler said:


> One of my favorites!
> 
> As posted in the Show Off Your Purchase thread, I want to use an STX board in my NES.
> 
> ...


Id like to know how well it plays SNES in HQ4x


----------



## Disparia (Mar 12, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> I'm probably one of the few people on earth who not only actually made an NES game from assembly, but even went so far as to cannabilize a legit cart and put in my own burned EEPROMs to make it play.
> 
> Of course, said "game" was actually just a maze that made annoying noises when you hit the walls.  My brother called it the "game from hell."
> 
> ...



Props to that! About 8 years ago I looked into coding a small SNES game and... decided to make a SNES-_like_ game with the newly released Microsoft XNA framework (C#, .NET) instead. Just a wee bit easier for me to pick up and get started on.



DaMulta said:


> Id like to know how well it plays SNES in HQ4x



Sure, I'll start up a project log after I get the CPU and RAM. Motherboard was on sale so I got it early.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 12, 2017)

My son's laptop does hq3x okay sorrta. So does my phone. My Retron 5 will only do the 2x, I have only found one game so far that brings it to a crawl....Sonic 2 on Stage 3. There is no Andorid apps tho that I have found that will do Hq4x.


I am really debating about doing the HD mod on the original hardware.


----------



## cornemuse (Mar 12, 2017)

Does 'Cosmos Cosmic Adventure' on 3 floppies count for anything??
How about 'Raptor', also 3 disks, , ,


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah that would be vintage gaming. Been really looking at Neogeo. I want one that has all the mods done to it. One came up on ebay but I missed it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 14, 2017)

Well I know it's PC but it is 11 years old. Got lucky and found it on Amazon.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 14, 2017)

Vintage is vintage.  Is that one of the movie games?


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 14, 2017)

DaMulta said:


> Vintage is vintage.  Is that one of the movie games?


Nope it was its own "thing" You got intro tips from the legendary John McAleese who was the inspiration for Price in CoD.  It was an obscure title to be sure. I'd hoped it would be on GoG but this works too.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 14, 2017)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/HDMI-Neo-Geo-...3D262894157863&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


Almost a grand.....


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 14, 2017)

I bet you all know this already, but does anyone else have a retro Pi? It may be vintage gaming blasphemy, but it is a good way to re-live the games in an almost authentic way. I have NES, SNES and N64 games on my Pi3.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 14, 2017)

Ive thought getting one of those for the super expensive games that I can not afford.

How well do they work?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 15, 2017)

I LOST MY BID. 320 I was like I dont even have a NEO GEO yet haha. So still looking at the one above...been in emails with them over it.


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 15, 2017)

GOOD GOD MAN! I totally don't get the retro hardware fad. I just use PC emulators. I've got an emulator for every system I ever owned or played on back in the day, with ROMs for every game I ever played and thousands more. My cousins are always bragging about the new/old NES and Genesis cartridges they just bought. I'm like "yeah I've got all those and then some on my PC...whoopty do!".  And "why did you pay money for something you can download off the internet for free?" WTF is wrong with you people?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2017)

Cause it's a fun little hobby, ans it's always nice to have the hardcopy no matter what.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 16, 2017)

No pictures sadly but i still have majority of my PS1 games which consist of Marvel vs Capcom and marvel superheroes vs street fighter,do regret selling my physical copy of Legend of dragoon though as that game is now worth double of what i originally sold it at.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 16, 2017)

Since the box was open anyway, to dig out Mega Man carts from earlier, I thought I might as well take inventory of what's there.

Battle Blaze, Brain Lord, Breath of Fire, Demon's Crest, Doom, Donkey Kong Country 3, Earthbound, Fatal Fury Special, Final Fantasy II (4), Final Fantasy III (6), Final Fantasy Mystic Quest, Final Fight 3, Illusion of GAIA, Lagoon, Lufia, Lufia II, Mega Man X, Mega Man X 3, Nobunga's Ambition, Secret of Evermore, Secret of Mana, Soul Blazer, Street Fighter Alpha 2, Super Empire Strikes Back, Super Mario RPG, Super Mario World, The 7th Saga, LoZ: A Link to the Past, Wanderers From Ys III.

It's not everything, but it's most of it. I probably have 3-5 more carts misplaced in the house somewhere. They could all use a good cleaning.

Haven't bought anything new in a long time. A lot of them were auction wins on this new website called eBay, while some came from a Blockbuster store closing (I'll get those stickers off eventually). I do see carts from time to time, but they're mostly titles I don't care for and I'm obviously not after a complete collection.

Up front is probably my rarest game - Ogre Battle, with box and contents. No matter how long I think on this, I don't actually remember how I got it -- only that I couldn't believe I had stumbled across one and that it was so cheap.


----------



## Gary7 (Mar 18, 2017)

I still have some of the Delta Force and Delta Force Extreme Games. Not sure if they would play on Win 10..


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 22, 2017)

Jizzler said:


> Since the box was open anyway, to dig out Mega Man carts from earlier, I thought I might as well take inventory of what's there.
> 
> Battle Blaze, Brain Lord, Breath of Fire, Demon's Crest, Doom, Donkey Kong Country 3, Earthbound, Fatal Fury Special, Final Fantasy II (4), Final Fantasy III (6), Final Fantasy Mystic Quest, Final Fight 3, Illusion of GAIA, Lagoon, Lufia, Lufia II, Mega Man X, Mega Man X 3, Nobunga's Ambition, Secret of Evermore, Secret of Mana, Soul Blazer, Street Fighter Alpha 2, Super Empire Strikes Back, Super Mario RPG, Super Mario World, The 7th Saga, LoZ: A Link to the Past, Wanderers From Ys III.
> 
> ...


Dude thats a nice collection. Plus you have the Secret to Mana in the damn box!!!


Im after a Neogeo game right now(before I even buy the system for 200US) I have a feeling that Im going to score it.

I was looking for a system that was already modded. BUT it maybe funner to buy a stock one, and do all the mods myself to it. Plus save hell of money on it.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 28, 2017)

My Nintendo security screw bits came in today. Carts aren't that hard to open as you can usually mod a plastic pen but this set makes it easy. Gotta open up the SNES later and see if it's failure to post is something I can diagnose.






Also picked up a repro label from retrogamecases.com. The Nintendo Seal of Approval is a little off, but I'm otherwise happy with it. It looks silver in the pic, but in person it's just _less_ golden.






It's not for the cart shown, but a duplicate that's much dirtier and the label is of poor quality.

It's also a battery backup game so I picked up a 10-pack of CR2032 holders (like on our motherboards) and will attempt to replace the fixed backup battery. Do it to the dupe before I try Zelda or Secret of Mana


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2017)

I have never seen the battery die in any of them yet. Im sure they do, but that's an awesome idea.

Im sure they dont make 100 percent duplicate labels for repop reasons.

I scored these yestursay. Im super excited about them. US Genesis Ghouls'n Ghost.  I have the Jap. SFC, and the US Nes ver. ; getting closer to completing the set.


----------



## Disparia (Apr 2, 2017)

During the Bit Wars I was... on both sides  Started with a Genesis and was blown away by the the blast processing. Then I got a SNES after a fiend introduced me to LoZ:LttP. After that I did the original Zelda, Zelda II, Final Fantasy and any other RPG I could pick up. Emulation helped by filling in a few spots -- including fan-translated ROMs of FF II and FF III. That was so helpful, as this was well before the time Square started porting every game to every platform with official English translations (which were not always as good as fan-translated).

They didn't have the massive color palette of the SNES available to them, but many RPGs on the Genesis worked around it and have their own unique charm. Of course I still enjoy Sonic, though I seem to be missing my copies of 3 and Sonic & Knuckles. Probably mixed into my friends collection when we were roommates.






Not my original Genesis, which was a model 1 I got for Christmas. Don't know where that one came from, nor have any cables for it. That's ok, my NESputer will be Genesis friendly.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Apr 2, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> GOOD GOD MAN! I totally don't get the retro hardware fad. I just use PC emulators. I've got an emulator for every system I ever owned or played on back in the day, with ROMs for every game I ever played and thousands more. My cousins are always bragging about the new/old NES and Genesis cartridges they just bought. I'm like "yeah I've got all those and then some on my PC...whoopty do!".  And "why did you pay money for something you can download off the internet for free?" WTF is wrong with you people?



'cough' it's considered illegal to download any game no matter how old it is, sometimes even if you own the original


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2017)

Picked up a Sega Genesis system that is RCA modded. Still mono sound, but I would of rather of it been RF got a good deal on it tho.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 4, 2017)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> 'cough' it's considered illegal to download any game no matter how old it is, sometimes even if you own the original


Says the guy named "dr emulator". 

Anyhow. Yes. I know that. And I don't condone illegal activities. Wait...no...well...maybe...sometimes. I mean if it's morally or ethically justifiable.

I believe it was Kant who said something along the lines of: "If the laws and rules are unjust, unethical, or immoral. Then YOU are unjust, unethical, or immoral to NOT break the laws or rules."

And I did say "*can* download off the internet for free". Which isn't to say that you "should". Even "if" we all know you should. "If" that is in fact what we all know. You see...I'm usually very clever with my wording of things. Plausible deniability and such.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 4, 2017)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> 'cough' it's considered illegal to download any game no matter how old it is, sometimes even if you own the original



Cough Cough erm Freeware Abandonware  Shareware Paid downloads from ...................
Blanket Statements like that Deserve for you to be rolled in a Pigsty and then beaten with your girli friends wet knickers


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2017)

In reality I think the patents and worn off. Im not sure how they work with games, but I think there is a time frame. I know why we dont have n64 remakes yet is because of the patents from what I have read.


I want to find me a 32x only reason I picked up a sega and well I wanted one. My retron does my my sega games well enough.


----------



## fritoking (Apr 4, 2017)

I wanted to build a snes system, but I already built a mame cabinet and have all the emulators on it so I didn't...I may eventually


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2017)

On Nintendos website it says for games the copy right is vaild for roms for 75 years.....



Jizzler said:


> During the Bit Wars I was... on both sides  Started with a Genesis and was blown away by the the blast processing. Then I got a SNES after a fiend introduced me to LoZ:LttP. After that I did the original Zelda, Zelda II, Final Fantasy and any other RPG I could pick up. Emulation helped by filling in a few spots -- including fan-translated ROMs of FF II and FF III. That was so helpful, as this was well before the time Square started porting every game to every platform with official English translations (which were not always as good as fan-translated).
> 
> They didn't have the massive color palette of the SNES available to them, but many RPGs on the Genesis worked around it and have their own unique charm. Of course I still enjoy Sonic, though I seem to be missing my copies of 3 and Sonic & Knuckles. Probably mixed into my friends collection when we were roommates.
> 
> ...


I didn't have a Genesis when I was a kid. So im kind of blank to alot of the games that were totaly amazing to play.

Did, or does anyone ever have the 32x?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 9, 2017)

The score for my weekend. Been smoking the boy hard on this one lol.


----------



## Bones (Apr 14, 2017)

This isn't everything I have for the PSX, just what I could scoop up quickly to snap a pic of. 
Still have my PS2, NES and SNES stuff to sort and organize. I do have a Dreamcast and an XBox but not alot for the XBox and next to nothing for the DC.... That's really no suprise isn't it?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice!!!!


I went off and got Ecco for Sega and Life Force for NES this weekend. Almost bought a 32x but it was missing all the cables for it.

Redid my table in my living room.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 16, 2017)

I have a Sega master system rev1 with about 10 working games and the light gun, shame that only works on crt as id love to play a bit of duck hunt, I bought my son a GameCube for Christmas, picked up some resident evils for myself on it, I will buy another n64 soon even if just for multiplayer Mario kart 64!


----------



## AsRock (Apr 16, 2017)

Jizzler said:


> My Nintendo security screw bits came in today. Carts aren't that hard to open as you can usually mod a plastic pen but this set makes it easy. *Gotta open up the SNES later and see if it's failure to post is something I can diagnose.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check for a fuse, although it was the UK version i used t o fix and a fuse half the time was the issue.

It be pico fuse most likley.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 16, 2017)

DaMulta said:


> Redid my table in my living room.



Just ran into this thread today.  I couldn't get my NES working but I think my SNES still works.  I will get my pics up here of the few original games I have left.  I used to have a ton more but family members swiped a few from my grandmothers house before I could reclaim them.

On a side note, we have some flea markets down here that used to have a ton of the original games.  Granted that was circa 2005 and I haven't really been back since but if you have some specific games you want me to look for you for just let me know and I can buzz down next weekend and check.  Have me interested again...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2017)

You can replace the connector in the nes very easy. They are about 10 to 15 dollars, and take no more than 15mins to fix. But they make for a super tight fix for a while.

https://www.arcadeworks.net/best-72-pin-replacement-nintendo-cartridge-connector

This one is a little more, and is what I have been thinking about installing in mine.


----------



## Bones (Apr 17, 2017)

Grabbed some of my SNES games to show off, again it's not all I have with some good titles missing from this pic. Some of these as you can see are good, some are just crappy. 
Missing ATM is Secret of Mana, Final Fantasy III (6),Wizardry V, Gradius III, Wanderer's from Y's and Lagoon with that not being all of it. Once I get them located I'll post up again with the complete collection.


----------



## Disparia (Apr 17, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Check for a fuse, although it was the UK version i used t o fix and a fuse half the time was the issue.
> 
> It be pico fuse most likley.



That seems to be alright, I can get the power light.

Took it down to the board, found it a bit corroded. Took a toothbrush and rubbing alcohol to it earlier. Still some left, but most pins are better. Will take a closer look tomorrow, got busy with Easter.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2017)

Is that on the game cartridge?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 18, 2017)

Time for a magnifying glass check for dry joins and such.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2017)

https://www.engadget.com/2006/11/28/how-to-consolize-an-arcade-game/

I may need some help with this. It's been some years from when I modded anything. Im thinking I eant to take a jamma arcade Neo Geo MVS and console it. Need hrlp picking parts and such for the mod. Maybe ideas on what to put it all in. I bet someone on TPU has a printer to be able to put it in a proper case.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 20, 2017)

So I have been digging around the net in this build. About 50 to 100 for the motherboard. Then about 80 to 150(150 for a good vga 480p encoder) for the video encoder. Neo runs slightly under 60 hertz which effects a lot of modern TVs. The mlre expensive encoder seems to habe aolved this, but one can slightly overclock the board to over come the issue i think. 30 for a uni bios, and then another few dollars to make it an easy install. Joysticks are the one thing Im working on figuring ouy how to soder onto the board. Looking for good pictures on how to do it.


For another 100 I can get one already made on ebay......then again I could also get the aes system for that price. Only aes and mvs games are tremendous.


----------



## Bones (Apr 20, 2017)

Jizzler said:


> That seems to be alright, I can get the power light.
> 
> Took it down to the board, found it a bit corroded. Took a toothbrush and rubbing alcohol to it earlier. Still some left, but most pins are better. Will take a closer look tomorrow, got busy with Easter.



Believe once you get it cleaned up you'll have it running before long. I bought myself a non-working NES last year for $25 shipped and it had a host of problems, red blinking light of death and the gray screen of death and fixed both, plus had a major cleanup to do with it...... I mean this thing was NASTY.  

You probrably know most if not all of this but just in case you're wondering......
To fix the gray screen of death I had to reflow the caps on it's board and that fixed it's problems, the caps themselves looked fine so I reused them and it worked out and also went ahead and reflowed the solder spots to the board from the 72 pin cartridge to be sure I didn't have any weak joints.  


Sometimes that's a problem with these since over time they can have a bad connection due to the effects of cycling the unit on and off.
However if you get it working without reflowing these points I'd hold off on that - Kinda tricky to do correctly. 
In my case I reflowed these points, replaced the 72 pin cartridge and it's working now. I still have to wiggle a game at times to make it work but once it's working it does fine until I swap games again.

If you do just be sure to use a fine tipped soldering pen when reflowing those points and it should be OK, all you'd have to do is let the solder that's already there melt and that's it for reflowing.
Once you see it melt just remove the pen and it's done for that spot. 

Same goes for the caps if what's in your board looks to be OK if you have a gray screen issue except you can use a standard tip pen if you want. Probrably woudn't be a bad idea to do that anyway with those. 

There is also a cap replacement kit you can get if it's needed: https://console5.com/store/kits/console-cap-kits/nintendo-nes-frontloader-cap-kit-nes-001.html
Need to get one or two kits for myself one day.


----------



## Bones (Apr 30, 2017)

Worked on a couple of my carts for the NES today to fix problems with dead batteries. 
Took one and soldered in a battery holder for E-Z battery replacement if ever needed again, the other was more difficult to figure out but the solution was fairly simple in the end. 

Pics of the work done and the carts I worked on. 
 
 
 

Although I'm not an expert with this I can help if you have questions about doing a battery replacement, including how to do the battery holder mod as shown with my Link cart.


----------



## Bones (Jun 1, 2017)

You guys are gonna hate me.......

I was looking for a new fixer-upper/tinker project and found a deal online for a trio of PS3's that was listed as for repair/parts and snapped them up for $50 shipped. Was said these had problems of no certain issue, only that they did and I was thinking if I could just get one or maybe two going it would be a nice thing.

They arrived yesteday and I dove into them checking them out, looking to see what problems they had and what I'd need to do to repair them.
All three systems came with their HDD's, that was the first real suprise I got. Most every listing I saw said the HDD and with many listings even the HDD caddy wasn't included, much less the drive itself so that was nice. No cables or anything else was sent, just the systems themselves.

After initial powerup testing had been done I dove into two of them.
I found one with it's cooling fan unplugged due to someone going in before and forgetting to plug it back up, fixed that and did the usual re-tim job with it. Another one had never been opened since I had to remove the warranty sticker to access it. Re-timmed it, checked it over largely due to it failing the cooling fan test. The third showed no problems as was when tinkering so I left it alone ATM, and all three did not have the YLOD or RBLOD with this testing.

Then decided to hook up the two that did pass the fan test to check for video issues.
Right from the start the one I didn't open up showed good video function, the disk drive checked OK (So far) and went straight into the menu; Had to find a compatable controller and it's getting input so.... Looked like this one was OK but went ahead and did the extended format of the HDD just to see if I got a YLOD or RBLOD - Passed that after taking over 5 hours to reformat the drive.
The other one that had it's fan unplugged needed a video reset, after doing that it booted like the first one, no further problems noted at this time but haven't had a chance yet to let it run for an extended period of time for testing it for a YLOD/RBLOD..... That's coming soon.

The third and final one that failed it's fan test I checked and it was connected so after it's re-timming and reassembly I checked it. Video reset was done and it worked like the first two! Also noted even though it's fan was failing the fan test, the fan itself DOES work since it did start moving air after letting it run for a few minutes but it did get kinda hot. Gonna let this one sit until I can find another fan for it.

So.... At this point the amount I gave for these and to receive all units in a working/semi-working condition was a real bargain. I also have another one coming in today that was said it won't power up, I'll swap it's PSU out and between it and the one with the faulty fan I'll decide what to do.



Still have some testing yet for all of them but so far things are looking really good.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2017)

sega game gear anyone??


----------



## Bones (Jun 2, 2017)

Just updating:
The second unit as I expected it would probrably do began throwing the RBLOD problem at me so had to go in and reflow the chips, re-TIM'ed it again and it powered on normally once more.
ATM it just completed running for about 3 hours formatting it's HDD to let it run and burn in the TIM and so far it's been working just fine since the reflow.

I plan on heading out to find a cheap controller and a cheap game to test these with later to confirm these are 100% functional.

The fourth one that came in yesterday appears to have a dead PSU since it does absolutely nothing, I'll have to find one since the others here are different from it in terms of it's MB layout, including the 2 main PSU pins.


----------



## Bones (Oct 1, 2017)

OK, got mine. 
 
Who else grabbed one?


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 1, 2017)

I just use a Pi and have thousands of ROMs (mostly cartridge systems. I don't bother with MAME or retro computer games).


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 20, 2017)

Well this thread died....damn it.

Well I'm still collecting away slowly. Been working a lot this year. Picked up me a Neo Geo and all it's glory.


----------



## fritoking (Dec 20, 2017)

fritoking said:


> I wanted to build a snes system, but I already built a mame cabinet and have all the emulators on it so I didn't...I may eventually


Well, I just discovered the raspberry pi and retropie, so my plans for a Nintendo may be back on !


----------



## peche (Dec 20, 2017)

DaMulta said:


> Well this thread died....damn it.


hope not, im just trying to get the best possible price on a quite beauty N64 and some games, including golden eye!


----------



## Bones (Dec 20, 2017)

Been messing around with the SNES classic, it's almost like playing the original SNES. Haven't modded mine and not really looking to, just enjoying it as is since I do have an original SNES with games for it as shown earlier.


----------



## SamirD (Aug 26, 2018)

I found a Atari 2600 re-release at goodwill for $2, so I got it.  I still have joysticks from our original 2600 (and I still have that too), but just haven't had time to hook it up to the tv yet and play.  

My wife got me the portable version for Christmas and then she got tired of the Asteroids noises, lol.  It's amazing how fun that game still is!


----------



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Sep 4, 2018)

Not sure if this is even right place, but I wanted to share my vintage gaming shelf. 
Nes, N64 and bunch of other NGC games not in picture. (too small shelf )


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 4, 2018)

I gots an original NES


----------



## AltCapwn (Sep 4, 2018)

One of my friend gave me his PS2 out of kindness. 

I'll buy GTA 3 and do it 100%. I already done it on PC, it's like a goal to do it on its original console . 

After that will be VC and SA, and I might even try LCS and VCS.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2018)

HarvesterOfSorrow said:


> Not sure if this is even right place, but I wanted to share my vintage gaming shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say that fits, lot's of classic stuff there. Although it might be a good idea to attach the picture directly in the post rather than link it.



Bones said:


> Been messing around with the SNES classic, it's almost like playing the original SNES. Haven't modded mine and not really looking to, just enjoying it as is since I do have an original SNES with games for it as shown earlier.


I have one too. Modded mine though. Not much, only added a few games that I own or are mods of game I own.


----------



## Bones (Sep 4, 2018)

Haven't modded my SNES classic (Yet), may do that before long. 
Shoudn't be that difficult to do except for the effort of actually doing it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2018)

Bones said:


> Haven't modded my SNES classic (Yet), may do that before long.
> Shoudn't be that difficult to do except for the effort of actually doing it.


It's actually very easy and very safe. It's almost impossible to brick it. Hakchi is a great utility.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson (Sep 4, 2018)

I own NES, SNES, Nintendo 64, Nintendo Gamecube, Nintendo Wii, Xbox, PlayStation, PlayStation 2, PlayStation 3, Sega Genesis, Sega Saturn, Sega Dreamcast, Nintendo DS, Sony PSP, a Pentium 3 Windows 98 SE computer, Palm Tungsten E2...maybe a few more I am forgetting...


----------

